# Myriophyllum elatinoides(to be identified)



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Some people said that M.scabratum is the correct name for it, I think some of you are familiar with the species growing in your country, would you please tell me what it is?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

This plant does not seem to be M. elatinoides, because the leaf structure seems quite different from that plant. Actually, it does look a lot like M. hippuroides to me.

Carlos


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

The correct name for M. elatinoides has recently been changed to M. quitense. What is typically known in the hobby as M. elatinoides, however, is in actuality the male plants of M. aquaticum.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

What about this one in the center of the photo? We have recognized it as M.hippuroides for many years as well as many aquarists from Japan. Meanwhile we recognize the one on the left side as M.matogrossense, while it is identified by your website (as well as Tropical 's database) asM. Tuberculatum, Are they indicating the same one?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

biker,

The red variant of M. mattogrossense is now being called M. tuberculatum. The green variety is still called M. mattogrossense. The change was made several years ago, and all of the newer texts recognize this change.

Carlos


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I am afraid that there are a lot of aquarists both in Japan and Taiwan who don't know the updated news you mentioned. Thanks for your correction! I will tell my friends in Taiwan.


----------

